# Badaboom ist vielleicht schnell, komprimiert dafür aber auch nicht?



## multimolti (23. August 2009)

Hallo!

Ich wollte mal das schöne CUDA meiner Grafikkarte ausnutzen, und habe mir Badaboom runtergeladen, was CUDA unterstützt.
Wenn ich jetzt aber ein Video damit "komprimiere", dann wird das nur größer. Was soll Badaboom denn sein? Okay, es kann zu iPod und sowas konvertieren, aber ich dachte, H264-Komprimierung wäre auch mit an Bord! Wie kann es dann sein, dass ich ein Video, was ich mit H264 Encoder komprimiere, 80% kleiner wird, wenn ich das gleiche durch Badaboom jage, 25% größer wird?

Oder habe ich nur die falschen Einstellungen?


----------

